# Alto Comp Fire Fin ?



## moh27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, I just bought some Alto Comp fire fin.

I was wondering the geographical location they originated.

They are F1 and the LFS told me they where from Zambia ? Could it be more precise ? Crocodile island ?

Here are some pics of the same fish;
Sorry for the blurriness




With a different lighting


Thank you for your time.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

At first glance, the 1st pic looks like a calvus but the last pic is a bit harder to tell. It may just be a skinny long comps but generally comps are beefier and forhead are more pronounce. 
Calvus tends to be longer with slender forhead and at least to me, that 1st pic suggest its a calvus. Maybe it's still young and was under fed by previous owner. 
Good luck and I do hope that I'm wrong and it is in fact what the seller said it was.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think they are just young. I don't ever recall seeing an exact location given for firefins, chances are the collectors are keeping it a secret.


----------



## moh27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, I should have tell you, they are about 1.5-2'' inches long.

They are definetly Compressiceps.

I bought them two weeks ago, so with the acclimation they might lost some weight, but they are now eating like pig.

Thank you


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oic. They're small so that explain the shape.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Look like young comps to me. Barring looks unusual in the 2nd image, the comp that is furthest right and heading out of view. Other than that, they look really nice. Congrats!

Russ


----------



## moh27 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the second image, on the top right there's a young female standing their ground.

In the middle right it's a female Alto fasciatus.

And here's another pic of the little male;


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Later photos kind of look like Mwela /Mwela Orange. But you can not ascribe a variant to a "Fire Fin" or any of the other of the trade descriptions.
Once the info is gone (or not given) its gone. No idea why the location of Fire Fin is secret, its hardly rare in the hobby. Maybe not a wild type at all?

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sadly there is also Chaitika Orange Fin and Chituta Red Fin so I guess they are from somewhere closeish but no reason for em to be a pure variant unless sold as such.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh I just found this http://www.suephoto.com/index.php/galeria/index/5/253
I wonder if its accurate?


----------



## moh27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Update, here they are 3 months later.
the dominant male









one of the female









I love them.


----------



## TLO1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

nice fish!
Here i found Mpulungu as location...

http://www.suephoto.com/index.php/serwis/strona/8/58


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You've gotten some lovely growth on them in 3 months- good job.

As far as a location goes, there is no way to confirm and thus it would be disingenuous to label them with a location now. We can guess, but that's it.


----------



## moh27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you, they already gave me two clutchs.



> We can guess, but that's it.


 Yes, it's true. But Mpulungu looks like a good guess


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice Pecs on that male!!

It looks like it is going to look like a show fish.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TLO1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice fish!
> Here i found Mpulungu as location...
> ...


Hey TL01,

Your Avatar is the BOSS! Love it! Did you make that?

Just wondering how you guys get these cool cartoon cichlid avatars.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

There is a thread in the DIY section where a guy has made several he does a very good job


----------



## TLO1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Russ,

look here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=239977

I asked him to draw me one, for some money of course...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------

